# Little England



## murdoch48 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Be gentle with me because I'm a Newbie.

My wife and I lived in Tenerife for a while and liked it. During our time there we got a fair grasp of the lingo, with some private tuition too.

But I must say my wife found it a real challenge.

We are thinking of spending our winter months in Portugal,and I think my wife would feel more comfortable about it, if she thought there were more English speaking areas, a bit like the Dordone in France.

So are there any areas which are more English speaking than other please?

We don't mind where as we are fairly transient people.:confused2:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Algarve has the highest concentration of Expats and probably most English spoken because of it's tourism.
Spanish is helpful but not that useful.

I would think that the winter weather would be better than the Algarve, so why Portugal? Algarve can be cold and wet in winter.


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome.

Like you we are transients but escape to The Algarve whenever possible.

Although it is nice to speak the local lingo, from our experience, it is possible to survive in Lagos using only English. However, unless you are Spanish, the local people would rather you stuck to English. 

Yes, in winter, it does rain in The Algarve, but not very often & by UK standards it is always warm & the sun shines most days.

Hope this helps.


----------

